# Interesting Article



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/4906188.stm

Feel free to discuss..


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

that is awesome.. all I can say is its about time we have an alternative light this. PC lighting definitely made a huge difference as far as power consumption, but the lights weren't nearly as flexible (dimmed, colour of light, etc). Recently PC lighting is getting very very close to normal bulbs even with ones that dim. However this LED is certainly exciting, 100% energy conversion, amazing.

It will be nice to get a paper thin light sheet for the top of the aquarium, but I assume this will totally negate the whole WPG rule. 

thanks for sharing Grey.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Talking about OLEDs... 
Check this out... I WANT!!!!! Droolssssssss...

http://www.artlebedev.com/portfolio/optimus/


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

ranmasatome said:


> Talking about OLEDs...
> Check this out... I WANT!!!!! Droolssssssss...
> 
> http://www.artlebedev.com/portfolio/optimus/


That is amazing, what a great idea !!


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah, I've read about those organic LED displays before. They're supposed to be able to produce images that are brightly displayed even in direct sunlight. They're supposedly even more energy efficient than our current LCD displays.

They'll totally revolutionize our current displays (LCD TVs, or computer displays). Can you imagine your TV display being flexible, and hung on the wall like a poster? Or, rolling up your laptop display and tucking it into your back pocket?

As for future innovations in aquarium lighting, high output LEDs may be a serious contender. Some aquarists are even experimenting with them as we speak. Here's a great thread on pricenetwork.ca about them:
http://www.pricenetwork.ca/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=41562


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! that is definatly interesting! Can you imagine the possiblities.. omg, makes me giggle! lol

Ran... That board is sweet.. I am so afraid to show my bf. lol He will fall in love. <3


----------

